# Problem with Shop-Vac used as dust collector



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m using a Shop Vac as my dust collector for my table saw and I had to pull it out to use as a wet Vac after a major water leak. When I open it up I noticed it was empty which floored me. I had an emergency so I just over looked it, but after I pulled the dry filter off and started to pick up the water I noticed that the ball was being sucked up without anything in it. I had to use a ball point pen to block the ball while I removed the water while constantly checking to see if it were full.

Now that I got my emergency taken care of, I need to get this thing back to working as a dust collector. It seems to be working now after it got wet, but I don’t trust it. I don’t know how long it not been working but my table saw is filled with sawdust and it probably a good time to discover it. 

So has anybody had this problem before and what could have possibly caused it? 

I’m wondering if since its always connected to my table saw and it is all plastic, that it might be “static cling” although the ball does drop when shut off. I never noticed it before because the saw drowns out the sound.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure what "ball" you're talking about. The only time I have any trouble picking up water with mine is when I forget to empty it first. Ever try to get caked on wet saw dust out of a shop vac?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Not sure what "ball" you're talking about. The only time I have any trouble picking up water with mine is when I forget to empty it first. Ever try to get caked on wet saw dust out of a shop vac?


There is a ball that floats up to the top when it full of water to protect the motor from water. 

I would take it out but I need to be able to use it for water pickup in case of an emergency like today. The ball is very important as a wet vac and I have had one catch fire because I didn’t have the foam filter to stop a stick from floating in between the ball and opening.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Neither my Rigid nor my Craftsman have such a ball or even a place for one. The rigid has a flap, the Craftsman has my ears listening for the change in sound. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Neither my Rigid nor my Craftsman have such a ball or even a place for one. The rigid has a flap, the Craftsman has my ears listening for the change in sound. :thumbdown:


 Really that’s interesting. I’ve had a number of Shop Vacs over the years, but I guess they all have been “Shop Vac” I could have swore the one that caught fire was a Ridged from Home Depot, but I’m not sure now.


I have a really old Mastercraft that I just checked and it doesn’t have a ball either, but I don’t think it was ever a wet/dry vac. I don't use it because I need a new hose and can't find one that fits


----------



## Who (Jun 28, 2009)

The older Ridgid models had the ball also... Not sure about the new ones, I havent purchased one in a few years.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Sleeper said:


> There is a ball that floats up to the top when it full of water to protect the motor from water.
> 
> I would take it out but I need to be able to use it for water pickup in case of an emergency like today. The ball is very important as a wet vac and I have had one catch fire because I didn’t have the foam filter to stop a stick from floating in between the ball and opening.




I've got one with the ball, but it was lost years ago. I've never needed it to suck up water, so I don't really miss it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the wet/dry vacs have a ball*

The ball floats to the top of the tube and shuts off the suction to avoid getting water in the fan and motor.:furious: Possible electric shock hazard! When using it as a wet/dry remove all the filters, as they will get clogged up, soggy and may be ruined. 
I don't use the foam filters, just clean the pleated ones often.
I just hold 'em in front of the DC and suck off the loose dust.
Works like a charm, but you do need a DC for that. :yes: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I may have to buy another shop vac. I had two up to a couple of months ago until my daughter had a broken pipe in her house. I decided to give her one of mine just for emergencies. 

I wish I could get the Mastcraft working because it has a metal can that I can ground to the table saw. I am so tired of getting shocked from static electricity. I don’t know why, but those plastic hoses really get charged up from saw dust.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Home depot sale*

It may be only my imagination, but it seems to me that HD has a sale aroun Thanksiving on Rigid shop vacs. They are the best bang for the buck and one of the most quiet. Wait for the sale or inquire to see when it is.....  bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

That Home Depot sale is on Black Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. The last two years they have had full size Ridgid shop vacs for $30. I got three of them that way. The only drawback is that they come with a 1-7/8" hose instead of the proper 2-1/2" hose. I use mine for dust collection and use 2-1/2" dust collection hose to hook them to the machines.

Bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> That Home Depot sale is on Black Friday, the day after Thanksgiving. The last two years they have had full size Ridgid shop vacs for $30. I got three of them that way. The only drawback is that they come with a 1-7/8" hose instead of the proper 2-1/2" hose. I use mine for dust collection and use 2-1/2" dust collection hose to hook them to the machines.
> 
> Bill


 I’m not exactly sure how you measure the hose, but I measured mine and it looks like the OD of the hose is 2 ¼”. Is that considered 2 ½”?
All my stuff is the same size and I don’t want to have to buy it all over again.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_I’m not exactly sure how you measure the hose, but I measured mine and it looks like the OD of the hose is 2 ¼”. Is that considered 2 ½”?_>>

I'm pretty sure it is.

Bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If it were me I'd just duct tape the ball to one of the side posts. If you need it for wet pickup just un tape it. You'll just have to check it periodically.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ACP said:


> If it were me I'd just duct tape the ball to one of the side posts. If you need it for wet pickup just un tape it. You'll just have to check it periodically.


I guess I should probably take this approach. I can’t remember when the last time I used it for water pickup, maybe 5 or 6 years ago when my water heater sprung a leak. 

I was also thinking about painting the ball with a brush to add a little weight, but since I really don’t use it that much taping it down would work. 

I don’t know what changed to cause this problem after all these years and I don’t think the motor got stronger unless it’s starting to go out. I can’t remember now what it was but I had drill or circular saw speed up just before it died. I hope it doesn’t go up in smoke right under my table saw filled with sawdust.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> ...I don't use the foam filters, just clean the pleated ones often...... :yes: bill


I just notice this and wanted to comment. 

You can not use just the foam filters for DRY because everything goes right through it, but you DO have to use the the foam filters for WET because water will spray out through the motor without it. Atomized water spray coming into the canister from the hose is captured by the foam and drips to the bottom.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’ve been thinking about this and after already having one go up in flames, I’m really getting worried about fire which is always my biggest fear. I think I’m going to buy a new one so I don’t have to worry about it. 

I really liked the size of this one because it’s not short and fat like the Rigid ones I’ve seen. It is a 17 gallon canister with good wheels that don’t fall off and the 6.5 HP motor really sucks the saw dust out of my saw when the ball is working that is. It also fits nicely under my saw and out of the way. 










Everything in my garage shop is on wheels so I can move stuff around to work and I have roll up garage doors that take up the whole ceiling so I can’t fit in a dust collection system. Plus my tools may be located in different areas depending on what the project is that I’m doing, because I like to arrange them accordingly. I have two table saws set up differently and I may have both out or just one. So for me the Shop Vac really comes in handy as long as they have the same hoses that I have already set up.


----------

